# Spoon fed reds!



## Gisclair (Mar 8, 2018)

4-16-19

Had the pleasure guiding a father and son trip! These gentlemen wanted drag pulling fish. We started out early and was greeted with chocolate milk colored water. Once we found the big boys and getting refusals with every plastic in the box we decided to switch gears and play the slot game.

We made the long run and settled in a cleaner area code. We jumped on the pole working the pumpkin patch. Working in the patch paid off as we found gold.These fine gentlemen did an excellent job grinding it out and managing their redfish limit. All reds were spoon fed on 1/4 oz Johnson spoons. What a pleasure working for this father and son team! Bring the little scouts out! Book your trip!

Capt. Josh Gisclair
985-688-0554
www.shallowsights.com


----------

